# Mature works



## Satoshi (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay here's the deal :U Imma be 18 within five months or so.
But that doesn't matter right now xD

My question is, wouldn't it be better to allow people who are (15;maybe)16 - 17 to view mature works? considering they're not that bad, a flash of a nipple and maybe a little booty?

Y'know. I know for a fact that wouldn't bother a lot of people, of course adult works for people who are 18 - beyond, makes totally sense! But it's mature that makes me question. If you guys think it's dumb to change it around a bit. That's okay :3 I was just curious.


----------



## goat (Mar 16, 2007)

or just change your age to 18, no one will know. i mean i was lookin at porn when i was 13, everyone does it. aint no thang.


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 16, 2007)

goat said:
			
		

> or just change your age to 18, no one will know.



"Forgery and/or falsification of information provided to the Service may result in instant termination of your membership."

http://www.furaffinity.net/lm/tos/

As for the OP, the law is the law and the law can get very upset about minors looking at sexual material. 

AFAIK, you must be 18 years old in New Jersey to view what counts as mature and adult material on FA. Letting anyone under than age view adult and mature submissions could put FA at risk of being shut down.


----------



## goat (Mar 16, 2007)

may               .


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 16, 2007)

goat said:
			
		

> may               .



True, since I've never seen actual banishment, just someone turning back on the mature setting. So what's the point XD "It's ok, just do it anyways, because if you get caught you just get your settings changed, and you could always register another account and lie again" Not that regging another account won't happen but still


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah..see that's not what I want to happen D:
I was just wondering though if it would be a good idea. Because mature art isn't -that- bad for a 17 year old to view, but adult art is completely understandable. Because of the laws and stuff.


----------



## Ahkahna (Mar 16, 2007)

Satoshi said:
			
		

> Yeah..see that's not what I want to happen D:
> I was just wondering though if it would be a good idea. Because mature art isn't -that- bad for a 17 year old to view, but adult art is completely understandable. Because of the laws and stuff.



I am assuming your concerned about rated R vs X material here? The underlying problem with mature vs adult art though is that people will sometimes put images where they don't belong, so even if that were an option and an admin didn't catch it we would risk getting in trouble and we really can't afford that.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah see it's kinda pointless to have mature and then adult if 18 - beyond people can only look at them :3
then it's all, "ah! a little butt's showing ;_;!!" and the younger artist..or people around my age stress xD 
I don't mind the porn on here! post all the porns you want xD it won't get me off this site, 'cause I gots no where else to post my stuff ): </3


----------



## XeNoX (Mar 16, 2007)

Well to be honest I don't fully understand why Mature (here used in the sense of violence and artistic nudity ) should be 18+ at all but I can easily see that it is a matter of better  management or possible legal mumbo jumbo,


dunno


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 16, 2007)

I still think we need a PG 13 rating, then again I liked s7's tagging where you could view mature, but the type of mature you were ok with, iirc.

IE nudity or violence I think.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 16, 2007)

XeNoX said:
			
		

> Well to be honest I don't fully understand why Mature (here used in the sense of violence and artistic nudity ) should be 18+ at all but I can easily see that it is a matter of better  management or possible legal mumbo jumbo,


Well, look at it this way.

When I was in my high school years all I needed to get off was a "jungle women" issue of National Geographic or a book of Renaissance artwork. And all of that stuff is artistic/scholarly nudity.

And I know my experiences cover pretty much all of the (male, at least) middle school/high school demographic.

So it may seem artistic to us now that we're old enough, but to a hormonally rowdy teenager, it's perfect "paraphernalia". Making it, from that perspective, pornography.

Now as far as I know, there's no laws against showing graphic violence to persons under the age of 18, so if there was a separate "Mature" category for violence we'd be covered.


----------



## Ahkahna (Mar 16, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I still think we need a PG 13 rating, then again I liked s7's tagging where you could view mature, but the type of mature you were ok with, iirc.
> 
> IE nudity or violence I think.



The only thing is that each person has an opinion on what each rating contains, so it can get a bit confusing and difficult to define. While one person may think that a little booty is ok, others may want it in a higher rating.

A rating system like Side7 may be a nice idea but it would be one that would be a little hard to implement and keep under control.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> A rating system like Side7 may be a nice idea but it would be one that would be a little hard to implement and keep under control.



Not really, because it works rather well. They state (nudity or whatever) why you'd flag the submission as such. In fact S7 has probably the most sensible rating guides I've seen.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 18, 2007)

you said it yourself, you're turning legal age soon enough, why are you complaining? the ToS is there for a reason. if you have an issue with the legal age limit, i suggest you write your congressman/member of parlimant/etc... the people here can't do anything about that aside from enforce it. don't make their jobs tougher than it currently is please.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 19, 2007)

Not really complaining :3 I was just wondering why that was sepreated like that, both a mature and adult section.

Just confused me xD


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Apr 3, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> goat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kiddin' you saw how everyone reacted to Janet Jackson at the Superbowl and she didn't even show a nipple!!


----------

